# Trainers near Baytown, TX??



## Bleedinchaos (Mar 29, 2012)

I am looking at getting some lessons for my dog thats bout 5-6 months old. I want to know about how much are they and is there any good trainers that live close to me. I live in Baytown Tx, I have started to try to train her but this is my first dog and I would like to have someone that knows what they are doing show me. She is already picking up bad habits like trying to eat off peoples plate and whines when she is locked in a room or we leave. She also jumps on anyone to comes to the door. I like that when I had a long day at work its nice to know she missed me put anytime someone comes threw the door she does that. So if anyone knows of a great trainer that is close to baytown no more then 30 minutes away if at all possible let me know and on average how much do lessons cost. Thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I changed your thread title to include Texas.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

If you get any good leads, let me know. I want to get Gabe into a good class, but everyone I tried is closing up shop for the summer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know of anyone close to Baytown. I'd suggest trying to go through google. I use a trainer in Alvin, who is a little different but I like her style.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure exactly what kind of trainer you are looking for, but I took my puppy to Sunnybank Dog Training. Its in Webster, so it might be a bit of a drive depending on where exactly you are. We have one more week of the beginner class, and are planning on taking the advanced class at the start of year. The advanced is actually for the AKC Canine Good Citizens Test. 

The classes are 1 hour, once a week, for 7 weeks. There is about 15 minutes of socialization at the start of every class. Andrew is really good about making sure that only dogs on their best behavior are allowed to play so that the risk of some bad experience is minimized. Actually in our class of about 8-9 dogs only 4 are allowed to play. 
After they play we work for a few minutes and then take a break where you can ask all kinds of behavior questions. Then we work again, break again, and so on. I really like the breaks since most puppies are NOT going to be able to stay focused for an hour. 

I have been really pleased with our class. We did a lot of stuff that Jade already knew, like sit, down, and stay. But we really got good at them after this class. We also learned heeling. It is a basic obedience class so if you are looking for something more this might not be for you. All I can tell you is that I really like Andrew and I am very pleased with what we have learned in class. So much so that i do plan on taking the advanced class at the start of the new year. 

Jade was the only GSD in our class, but in the advanced class that met before our there were 4 GSD of various ages. 

Classes - Sunnybank Dog Training


----------

